

Is Snowden Obliged to Accept Punishment? By Michael J. Glennon - peterb
http://justsecurity.org/11068/guest-post-snowden-obliged-accept-punishment/

======
natch
With National security cases one can make an analogy with the physics of a
black hole. Reality gets bent, near-irresistable forces are present,
information gets hidden, and normal laws get twisted. (OK, details are wrong,
but it's an analogy, all right?) And for anyone who lets themselves get sucked
in, the outcome isn't good.

Though he is arguing against Kerry's position, the author accepts a mainstream
government biased position by constructing his piece around the word
"punishment." That word is loaded with assumptions, like the assumption that a
crime has been committed. Because of the distortions of the national security
case gravity well, the larger fear for Snowden, even in a courtroom, would be
retribution, not punishment.

------
luxpir
A finely balanced piece providing a solid counter to Kerry's comments, in his
own language, backed with legal and historical precedent. It's tough to
improve on that.

Recommended reading for those keeping abreast of the situation.

